# Best POD company for UK based organisation



## ALPACA (Jul 30, 2021)

I am looking for a print on demand service within the UK. Reason being due to the crappy Brexit limitations a european POD service just isn't viable at the minutre.

We are currently with Inkthreadables but find that their prices are a little high and we currently have all our items going through them. We have asked for some kind of discount due to the volume we are sending to them but they said only if we buy bulk which defeats the object of POD.

Is there a company that anyone can recommend that offers fast UK delivery and the chance of making more than £3 - £6 profit?

Thanks


----------



## Texjet User (May 19, 2021)

ALPACA said:


> I am looking for a print on demand service within the UK. Reason being due to the crappy Brexit limitations a european POD service just isn't viable at the minutre.
> 
> We are currently with Inkthreadables but find that their prices are a little high and we currently have all our items going through them. We have asked for some kind of discount due to the volume we are sending to them but they said only if we buy bulk which defeats the object of POD.
> 
> ...





ALPACA said:


> I am looking for a print on demand service within the UK. Reason being due to the crappy Brexit limitations a european POD service just isn't viable at the minutre.
> 
> We are currently with Inkthreadables but find that their prices are a little high and we currently have all our items going through them. We have asked for some kind of discount due to the volume we are sending to them but they said only if we buy bulk which defeats the object of POD.
> 
> ...


Hi, my company does POD.

If you’re interested and would like to discuss further please let me know.
We are U.K. based


----------

